# 1200 Mile Performance Service



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

When you have this service carried out do they change the fueling or boost in anyway as my car seems to be running a little rich - there is a lot of soot on the rear - way more than on my White M3 with a race system. 

Just also wondered if they turn the boost up at all as the boost gauge on the car never tops out so why give it more space than it needs.

Is there a list of everything done at this service.

Thanks

Kp


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Had mine done last week. Takes 2.5 hours.

The GTR is made to run rich (and I think this is where Litchfield's ECU mod comes in) but I would have thought the soot was oil from the turbos?


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Soot = unburnt fuel

Andy, 200 lines as punishment: I will try a Cobb AP on behalf of the forum

D


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

sumo69 said:


> Soot = unburnt fuel
> 
> Andy, 200 lines as punishment: I will try a Cobb AP on behalf of the forum
> 
> D




I will not make assumptions about stuff I don't know.
I will not make assumptions about stuff I don't know.
I will not make assumptions about stuff I don't know.
I will not make assumptions about stuff I don't know.
I will not make assumptions about stuff I don't know.
I will not make assumptions about stuff I don't know.
I will not make assumptions about stuff I don't know.
I will not make assumptions about stuff I don't know.
I will not make assumptions about stuff I don't know.
I will not make assumptions about stuff I don't know.
I will not make assumptions about stuff I don't know.
I will not make assumptions about stuff I don't know.
I will not make assumptions about stuff I don't know.
I will not make assumptions about stuff I don't know.
I will not make assumptions about stuff I don't know.


I'll write the rest down on a piece of paper!


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Andy, make that 400 lines as punishment, you were supposed to write : I will try a Cobb AP on behalf of the forum :chuckle:


----------

